# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj dikë të quajtur Bardhyl Qeqo

## Tipiku

Kerkoj* Bardhyl Qeqo* djali i Vezire Xhurakut duhet te jete rreth 50 vjecar Informacioni i fundit Jeton ne Tirane dhe punon Si Profesor ne Arsim diku.
Kerkohet:
Pasi qe Ai eshte djali i halles te nenes se Nje miku im Me Banim ne Danimarke me emer Afrim Selmani.
A kerkon te kete Kontakt me Te.
Per me shume informacjone mund te leni nje adrese ose nje nr ketu ose kontaktoni me mua ne MP.

----------

